
Radioactive Boyscout (David Hahn: Oct 30, 1976 – Sep 27, 2016) - eth0up
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Hahn
======
JoeDaDude
I read the book "The Radioactive Boy Scout" not too long ago. Ultimately, it
is tragic that a child and later teen with so much curiosity and interest in
science was not able to get the guidance he needed to channel his drive into a
more rewarding and productive life. I suspect many HN readers will see a lot
of themselves in David, as did I, and wish things could have turned out
differently.

------
eth0up
slashdot discussion:
[https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/16/11/14/0039257/radioac...](https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/16/11/14/0039257/radioactive-
boy-scout-reportedly-passes-away-at-age-39)

